
Further RFC Key Words (2013) - Tomte
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6919#page-3
======
lainga
Might I add to _BUT WE KNOW YOU WON 'T_:

    
    
      SHOULD PETITION THEIR BOSSES
    

cf.

    
    
      ...implementers SHOULD PETITION THEIR BOSSES to allow passwords of arbitrary length...
    

to indicate an action that is required and easily possible, but which will
never get implemented due to office politics, so that when something goes
wrong the implementers can shrug and say "we warned you!"

------
huhtenberg
* 1 April 2013 (just in case)

